# Anyone looking for a good deal on a R3 frameset?



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 2009 R3 (56cm) frame, fork, headset, and seatpost for sale if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

It's on e-bay now:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice good luck


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kenacycle said:


> :thumbsup: Nice good luck


Thanks..I hate to sell it, because I absolutely love the bike. I switch jobs from one bike shop to another and the new one is not a Cervelo dealer, so I should support the brands the I sell. 

I have owned a lot of high end road bikes and nothing comes close to the R3!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Did the shop owner ask you to get rid of the R3?? I don't see why you cannot ride what you like just because the shop doesn't deal with Cervelos. Unless the shop is sponsoring you with the bike you ride (I mean give you a free bike of choice that they sell) you should keep what you love.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

No, he did not ask me to get rid of the bike, but the bike I ride will have a lot of influence on customers since I leed group rides. Also customers always want to know what you ride. I want to make sales, not drive customer's to competitor's shops.

Maybe I should just get my bike painted and play stupid!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I worked at a Volkswagen Dealer as a salesperson (and later took a less stressful position). I owned a Ford Focus and loved it and wasn't afraid to tell customers about my car. But I also owned a VW, and bought another new VW while I was working there. Never had a problem selling VW's or lost business because of the Focus.

...What I'm saying is: you can justify owning a brand you don't sell, but still be successful in selling the bikes your shop does carry. You just have to focus on what your customers want out of a bike and direct them to the model you carry.


----------

